# Enormous No. of UFO Sightings Before Tsunami n Earthquake in South & Southeast Asia.



## codred (Aug 20, 2007)

Were they trying to warn? 

December 31, 2004 
India Daily 

Was it a coincidence? Lots of people now from the Tsunami and earthquake hit areas are reporting about strange Unidentified Flying Objects they saw 
a few days before the mega quake and Tsunami. People in Indian state of Tamil Nadu, Andaman and Nicobar Island as well as many in Indonesia were 
reporting for some time about strange flying objects in the sky. 

The local media in these areas did not know what to do with the reported sightings. But it seems now from the reports that many UFOs were in the sky 
and were trying to communicate something. 

Some even are conjecturing that this horrific Tsunami and earthquake may be some kind of experiment. In Port Blair, the capital city of Andaman Island 
of India, last week some tourists saw strange silent flying objects. In Sumatra, remote places also had similar experiences for quite some time. 

According to some UFO experts, UFOs always hover around the epicenter of major calamities. They somehow sense these coming natural disasters. 
Some believe that they try and communicate with us to warn. Some even believe these UFOs simulate natural disasters in the earth. 

India especially in the Himalayas, China, Indonesia were experiencing heavy UFO sightings in recent days. Remote areas of Bangladesh, Mayanmar, 
and Andaman Island, Sri Lanka have also recently reported such sightings. 

Indian Government and the military are quiet for a long time about these numerous UFO sightings. Some believe that India in recent days have been 
contacted like America was in the middle of the last century. 

The recent excessive UFO sightings all over the world are forecasting serious disasters in the world. Many people believe, we are in for a rough time 
as far as earthquakes; volcano and similar natural calamities are concerned. 

The lining up of Sun, Earth, Moon, Venus and Jupiter is dangerous. And this has caused some to belief that earthquakes can havoc the earth. As a 
matter of fact India has seen many earthquakes in last few months. 

Earthquakes in India are not common like Japan. 

It is possible that UFOs are trying to communicate to us to warn about the planetary positioning effects on the Earth’s tectonic plates and crust. 

In older days, Mayans and Egyptians were always scared about planets lining up in one line. How did they know that earthquakes are eminent? 
It may be they did communicate with the extra-terrestrials and understood about planetary angular momentum theory that we just started learning 
this week! 

[i'm not able to copy the source link here, but if u type "UFO sightings before tsunami" in google search u can find the link of indiadaily.com having above news.]


----------



## karnivore (Aug 20, 2007)

I was flying one of those.


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Enormous No. of UFO Sightings Before Tsunami n Earthquake in South & Southeast As*



			
				karnivore said:
			
		

> I was flying one of those.


I knew it! One of them is missing from my parking lot.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 20, 2007)

Which one? Don't tell me its the one i had gifted you !!!


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Enormous No. of UFO Sightings Before Tsunami n Earthquake in South & Southeast As*



			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> Which one? Don't tell me its the one i had gifted you !!!


Not again! Did you take those pills today? Do you remember your name, hm?


----------



## rollcage (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey Hey Guyz ..  Dont worry I am working on my new Upgraded Version of UFO.. Wait for it, you will see it soon at Roll.A51 Store !!


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Enormous No. of UFO Sightings Before Tsunami n Earthquake in South & Southeast As*



			
				rollcage said:
			
		

> Hey Hey Guyz ..  Dont worry I am working on my new Upgraded Version of UFO.. Wait for it, you will see it soon at Roll.A51 Store !!


Your unlicensed pirated usage and reproduction of my copyrighted inventions won't be tolerated anymore. I had taken the issue to the IARC (an organization accepted and honored in 131 galaxies) and they've issued an order codenamed SnD for you. All your trash will be confiscated and escorted back to my garage in case you fail to pay the license money, which I am certain you will.

I have also scrambled my personal defense guards with photon and gamma lasers, along with a nanoscrambler - that will evaporate your entire neighborhood in a matter of nanoseconds.


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 21, 2007)

I can't believe it!! You guys have been flying UFO's without getting my permission.


----------



## rollcage (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Enormous No. of UFO Sightings Before Tsunami n Earthquake in South & Southeast As*



			
				Yamaraj said:
			
		

> Your unlicensed pirated usage and reproduction of my copyrighted inventions won't be tolerated anymore. I had taken the issue to the IARC (an organization accepted and honored in 131 galaxies) and they've issued an order codenamed SnD for you. All your trash will be confiscated and escorted back to my garage in case you fail to pay the license money, which I am certain you will.
> 
> I have also scrambled my personal defense guards with photon and gamma lasers, along with a nanoscrambler - that will evaporate your entire neighborhood in a matter of nanoseconds.


 We at Roll.A51 don't care about you minority people, Get lost man. We have all the rights see you in court. 
and  by the way .. dont try 2 threaten me again, there are millions of our AutotBats spying in your small group galaxy. I can destroy your whole galaxy in less than than time. and your whole world be nothing if we send over our dark matter there.

Abe don't get senti bache ...


----------



## Pathik (Aug 21, 2007)

Did any1 say autobots??? Looks like I ll have to summon my friend, Megatron back here.. The bloody autobot population needs to be kept in check..


----------



## RCuber (Aug 21, 2007)

^^ Ho.. Yea those Evil Decepticons


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 21, 2007)

Igu,ga ga metapota boostu boostu.That means i m the real alien.Ju ju ji ji lo lo li li That means Wooohahahahaaaaa.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 21, 2007)

yea... from your post it does seem that you have the IQ of some under developed alien organism..  (jus kiddin)


----------



## RCuber (Aug 21, 2007)

Warning: This Thread Has Been Hijacked By Aliens


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Aug 21, 2007)

^^^^incl. u


----------



## Who (Aug 21, 2007)

Don't worry Jedi will defeat this evil aliens & send them back prison....


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Enormous No. of UFO Sightings Before Tsunami n Earthquake in South & Southeast As*



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Igu,ga ga metapota boostu boostu.That means i m the real alien.Ju ju ji ji lo lo li li That means Wooohahahahaaaaa.


Yeah! Just like "I think, therefore I am." means "I am a human, and I am confused".


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 27, 2007)

Maybe they're what Phillip Pullman calls 'Dust' trying to warn us


----------



## codred (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Enormous No. of UFO Sightings Before Tsunami n Earthquake in South & Southeast As*



			
				ax3 said:
			
		

> PHEW ! ! !
> 
> 
> so ppl just sited UFO`s in sky & not those SUBMERGED underwater ........



there r classified reports of underwater sightings as well by german & UK navies during WWI n WWII... but of course all reports are unconfirmed, coz govt vl never allow such reports to be declassified... all these incidents were narrated by many retired naval marines...


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 27, 2007)

guys do have the license to fly an UFO.......???


----------



## praka123 (Aug 27, 2007)

analogy:
new generation will believe GOD only when he/she/it shows u and convince u that it exists 
UFOs and aliens must come to ur closet to convince that they exists 

ofcourse i am NOT an atheist.but against terrorism thats all.  {dont flame}


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey praka where did terrorism come in picture.

And the rest of you had been out flying UFOs, Mind giving a lift to me, just drop me by Alpha Centuri


----------

